# Soda Tax: A First of its Kind



## Arnold (Jul 7, 2016)

by Matt Weik On June 16, 2016 with a 13-4 vote, Philadelphia City Council passed a 1.5-cent-per-ounce tax on not only beverages that contain sugar as a sweetener, but also diet beverages as well?making Philadelphia the first major U.S. city across the nation to enforce such a tax. This tax will affect thousands of products

*Read More...*


----------

